# Hope I'm not overthinking this



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

I am all set for my trip weekend after this one. I assumed from conversation that I would pick my puppy from the males. However I have nothing in writing and I don't know if she plans to keep any or sell any for "show", Before I go 700 miles I would like to know what puppies I am eligible for. Even though they are all beautiful it would be nice to know.

I would just like more info before next Friday. At 8 1/2 weeks I think they would be showing some personality also, so I'm sure she should have some idea. I sent an email we will see what she says. I don't think that is asking too much. (or am I just thinking too much again).

I would feel better if I had my puppy at least kind of picked before I go . A lot will be going on when I get there.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

If you're given a choice I would think you'd be better off picking your puppy when you get there, or possibly more accurately, your puppy just might pick you. It's getting close.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Your breeder knows you prefer a boy, right? Then, I don't think it's asking too much to ask her if she has a particular puppy or puppies in mind for you to choose from. I hope you get a quick response from her this time. I know this is an anxious time for you with just a little over a week left. I drove my breeder crazy, I know, but she was very nice about it and always took time to answer my questions.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Mike you are correct, but I do want to tell you something. Please don’t pick one because of coloring. Whatever your puppy looks like today will change. Bailey was dark brown when he was born and now he is almost white. Hav's are known to change colors and I mean drastically change colors. Pick a puppy you feel you are bonding which may or may not happen but usually you can tell. The breeder should answer your questions and emails and if they don’t , it would be a red flag to me. One thing that my breeder did was give me references of owners who purchased her puppies. You are traveling many of miles to get your puppy, but if you don’t like what you see, hear, touch or feel do not feel obligated to take one. Good luck!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I would want to know what my choices were. A while back there was a thread on evaluation of puppies as to personality, hyper, low key and such. I think Tom added to the post as a breeder. There was something about trying to fit human and puppy. It would be great if your breeder did something like this. 

I did not have a choice with either of my girls, Smarty was the last one in her litter and Galen is a little Rescue. Both were ment to be in our lives. I could not be happier had I picked them out of a litter of ten.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Mike, I think it is fun, if nothing else, to know for sure which pups are, or probably are, available. 

I mentioned in another thread that you might want to get the breeder's input about how vocal the various pups are showing indications of, too, since barking is one of your concerns. I know when I got Tucker, not being very vocal was one of the things that mattered to me. That mattered more to me than gender, even. I know I did want a colored face to reduce chances of stains, but there are some white dogs on here that don't have that issue.

I'm so excited for you! If your choices change, you'll have to let us know, so we can live vicariously through you and make our own choices! Ha! :biggrin1:

P.S. By the way, when I found Tucker, he was the only one available from his litter. I fell in love with him when I met him, but, if we hadn't clicked I would not have taken him. I had met two or three other puppies that just didn't seem right. So, I didn't choose him out of several in the same litter, but, still, he was my choice!


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

I am overthinking this a bit too much. And color doesn't matter. I like all the puppies so there should be no problem. But hopefully the breeder will tell me if any of the puppies are "out of the running" so I can narrow my scope when I think about which puppy I want. The final decision will be on June 13 by me.

Think I have another pic I haven't posted yet so stay tuned.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Mike,

I am so excited for you! I think it would be nice if you had an idea which pups are available but I guarantee that the pup you choose or the pup who chooses you will be the right one.

I truly wanted a female, and leaned towards the black and white parti. I was the last on the list so Murphy was the last and I just know that he was meant to be mine! I just love how our little Havanese are like Forest Gump's proverbial box of chocolates, you never know which one you will get!

Good luck and we all can't wait to see pictures!!!! Lots of them.

Holly & Murphy Moe


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Here are my latest pics. The 2 black and tans and the sable on left are males.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

The most important factor is to match your lifestyle and expectations with an appropriate temperament. I think a trip to the breeder is worth to get to know the breeder and build a rapport, even if you don't get a puppy at this time. Once the breeder meets you in person and gets to know you better, and your expectation, lifestyle, she will match you with an appropriate puppy.

We visited breeders without any preferences for color. Our only requirement was that we wanted a male dog with a temperament to match my lifestyle. We are homebodies and the breeder picked perfect puppies both times to suit our needs and expectations. 

If at any point you are not sure, even if the breeder selects a puppy for you, I highly recommend you take your own time to make the decision. Our breeder selected a puppy for us. My DH was completely sure about getting the dog. I loved Benji as soon as she placed him in my arms but I told the breeder that we will make the decision within 24 hours. I slept on it and then the next day we again went to see the puppy. I had to make sure that I was truly ready for the commitment of owning a dog. I saw Benji again, spent time with the breeder and I knew that we could bring Benji home. 

I wish you good luck!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't think that's too much to ask. Maybe you can be specific in the personality of the pup you like. Then she can tell you which pup has that. I was very specific when I bought my three. I asked for the more laid back, easy going pup. My 3 are all pretty laid back and calm, until they get wet!


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

OMG they are beautiful! Oh this makes me want another one soooooooo bad. I think my DH would literally strangle me. Oh but so tempting!! I am so partial to dark color puppies but Simba melted my heart and he is pure white. Which one are you leaning towards? Hard, Hard choice! I would wait if I could until I held them.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

They are soooo stinkin cute!!!

You'll know right away I bet. They definately have distinct personalities at this age. Can't wait to see who you get!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

they all look like little rascals if you ask me. looking forward to raising all kinds of heck. you better watch out mikeb!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

What cute babies!!!!!!!! I'm glad I didn't have a choice, my bank account could not stand it, all three would be a bit much.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I hope when you see the litter, George just wanders out like he's saying "Here I am, the one you've been waiting for-let's go home".


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I must be crazy because the moment I saw the photo of each of my boys I knew they were meant for me, even though I wanted a girl each time. I never gave it a second thought and never regretted my decision. With my first ever dog as an adult, I had pick of the litter, all boys. When I went to the breeder's house I sat on the floor and three of them were clambering all over me, vying for my attention. The fourth gave me one look, turned tail and walked away. I knew instantly he was mine. Never regretted that decision either.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

When I got Kodi, I saw a picture and knew I had a choice of him or two females. I really thought I wanted a female, but he picked us and I'm so glad he did. With Shelby, I wanted a female. I had a choice between her and a sister. They were almost identical in looks, but the breeder thought her temperment would be better for Kodi. She told us she was a little bossy, and she is, but we made the right choice.

So, I don't think it is too much to ask, especially since there are 3 males. You should at least be able to pick from one of them and the breeder should be able to tell which one would suit you. Let's face it, they're all cute so that's not the problem.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

They are darling-I agree-you can't help but love them all. I hope to someday add to my pack but not for a while.

I have to say I just knew Paige was mine even though she was older when I got her. She was three and I will never forget how I fell in love with her the minute I saw her-I knew before I left that night that she was coming home with me as soon as she could. 

Good Luck and keep us posted and pictures-pictures.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

I thought I wanted Riley's sister, but after 6 weeks, when their personalities came out, there was no question. Riley was just so independant, fearless and yet loving. He'd come right up to you with his tail wagging and then head off to explore on his own. I also picked him because he was the quietest of the bunch. He'd RLH with the others but wasn't inclined to bark or whine like his siblings. He's more than lived up to expectations.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

There is just something so enchanting about these little furballls. Each one I see I think to myself,"that just has to be the cutest Hav ever". of course then I see a different one and think the same thing. I would love to own any of them but I bet George will pick you before you know what hit you. Good luck!

Holly & Murphy Moe


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I don't know which one of those 3 males is George...but I think he will run to you and give you "the look" and you will know he's been George since the day he was born...just waiting on you to pick hm up!! Cicero ran right to DH and would not stop giving him kisses and was so excited to see him....it was love at first lick for DH!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Mike, I think that by now you should have conveyed to the breeder what type of personality you are looking for and the breeder should be watching for the temperament that would best fit you and your situation. I'm so happy to hear that color isn't important to you.
Give your breeder a call and discuss the three males temperament and make sure you are satisfied with what she describes. I do think that by now you should be able to firm up with her just which one is George. Then when you go pick up the puppy if it is not the right one do not go home with it. 
Just my 2 cents.
Carole


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*have you asked on the ask the breeder section?*

We have lots of wonderful breeders who are also members who can give you input...


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

All 3 look sweet, it may be hard to choose. But then again, the puppy may choose you too. Good luck Mike, I am so happy for you and George is getting a great home.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Why not ask the breeder what they scored on their temperament testing? So far the dog that has transitioned for me was chosen by the breeder but she rocks and I am not sure any breeder could have done so well choosing a dog for my family and what I enjoy doing. I am not sure I could do so well... I am such a sucker for a cute face! Look at Isabelle- I had all the warning signs but I thought the puppy beating up the other puppy was soooo cute!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh Mike, what a touch choice! They are all adorable. Hopefully your puppy will pick you and make it easy.


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

How lucky you are to be able to pick! 

If you meet them and still don't know:

Sable = cream adult= more baths and between bath washups

B&T = more leeway in grooming and very expressive face

I admit that I am partial to B&Ts,love the brows. I had a choice when I got Eddie and from the pictures had chosen another pup. When I sat down on the floor with the litter, Eddie immediately came up to me, put his paw on my knee and looked into my eyes. Easy decision!!! Hope yours is as easy!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Mike, do you know which, if any, of the particular pups are promised (i.e., which order you are in picking?) I would hate for you to get there and fall in love with one that is already promised. I would also look at the parents even though the pups can have different personalities. I fell in love with Jackson's father . . . his outgoing personality and coloring. Jackson is very similar to him, and the mother was the sweetest lap dog, but Jackson definitely takes after his dad. 

And don't be too set on a boy . . . I wanted a girl and came home with a humping boy LOL


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Mike,

I am not sure if I understand but... if it is that you are apprehensive about clarifying with your breeder which dogs are available for your selection then, yes, that is a VERY reasonable, very standard question and I would not hesitate to ask that in advance via email. 

Meeka

PS CUTE!!!!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

OMG they are just too cute. I don't know how you will pick just one! 

Are there others picking before you or are you first?


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Well the breeder sent an email back. I have 2nd choice on all puppies. First choice wants a female so the odds are I get the choice of any of the males. I breeder will of course help me decide based upon our personalities (me and george - hopefully george will have a more stable personality than me).

(I was using the name "george" just until I got the puppy for something to call him, but the name is growing on me lol. Think that will be his name)


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Ah Mike you and George are going to be so happy together.


----------

